# MTUAIGA Time for another project....



## Schroedc (Apr 8, 2017)

Found something at a thrift store today and was inspired. Stay tuned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 8, 2017)

This one should be interesting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 8, 2017)

whole new grandfather clock case?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 8, 2017)

MTUIGA
My Tight Uniform Is Goofy As.......


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 8, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff 

Maya takes umbrage islander grabs a$$.... 

Best I can do.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 8, 2017)

That doesn't bode well for the islander after the fanny pack comments in the pen blank thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 8, 2017)

Meanwhile, back at The Hall of Justice....

Here's what I bought, appears to be a kit built clock from the 80's maybe... The joinery sucks, nothing is square, and the closer you get to it the worse it looks. Frankly, a pretty ugly clock. Not a single matching screw used during case assembly, etc. BUT The movement in it is a 400.00+ German movement (They are still available new and NOT cheap) that works quite well, sounds really nice on the quarters and the hours ( I wound it and let it run for about 30 minutes before I bought it) and for less than 50.00 into it will provide the perfect impetus to do something I've been thinking about for years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2017)

Yup, a grandfather clock build is on my bucket list too! Is the movement a keininger?


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 8, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yup, a grandfather clock build is on my bucket list too! Is the movement a keininger?



No, it's a Hermle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 29, 2017)

So today I got started, cut the tall pieces for the four edges,made some grooves, glued up the front posts/frames/whatchcallits.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2017)

*MTUAIGA*

*Marc turns unusual art into gangnam art...*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2017)

Thats the best i can do on short notice....


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2017)

Woop Woop Gangnam style!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 29, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## Schroedc (May 30, 2017)

Today I got all the cross pieces cut, grooved, the tenons cut and the case into some clamps for a dry fit to make sure I like it.

With show season getting rolling (I got a call to do a show I'd been waitlisted for at the last minute so I'll be out of shop for 5 days or so) It'll be a bit before I get to the insert panels, face, doors, etc but it's a good start.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Schroedc (Jul 11, 2017)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


>



Yeah, I know. It's been a goofy month or two. Need to start making up the panels sooner or later. I hope to get to them in early August unless I have too much paying work.


----------

